# FIFe shows



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Just wondering if anyone shows at FIFe shows ? I do them and occasionally TICA. *


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I show Tica! and have shown once under Fife i love both  
I also show GCCF and have to say they could learn so much from the other governing bodies


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I am yet to show TICA. So will see which I prefer. But will do both anyways because it's fun!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Tica scares me to death, think I will stick with what i know pmsl


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, it is scarey the 1st time, but you soon get the hang of it. I prefer FIFe though. Never done GCCF, I did go to see a show and lets say I won't be going back. I did'nt find it at all friendly. Thats not to say all of them are like that of course. I have very good friends that show GCCF, but they've been doing it for a few years.*


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Ive been interested in Fife registering for a bit - but don't know where to go. Anyone got a URL?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

now i'm well scared about tica. i think i will prefer gccf!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

Here you go Savannah, it's the link to the official site. When you get on, click on registry, that will take you to the page you need to download the form to register with FB
Felis Britannica - UK FIFe Cat Shows and Pedigree Registrations


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

may said:


> I show Tica! and have shown once under Fife i love both
> I also show GCCF and have to say they could learn so much from the other governing bodies


My oh shows Fife/Tica and loves them and from his experience agrees that GCCF could really learn a lot from both these shows


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Does he fancy doing some more Fife ones ? We could do with some more entries He was at a VCC one last year was'nt he. Thats my club, lol. *


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I LOVE the GCCF LOL


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Just been looking at your web site, your cats are lovely How come you can't show Mimi with GCCF?*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Does he fancy doing some more Fife ones ? We could do with some more entries He was at a VCC one last year was'nt he. Thats my club, lol. *


Oh yes i'm fairly sure he wouldHe and May had an absolute ball at both TICA/FIFE, the judges were fabulously helpful,friendly and had time to talk as did many of the exhibitors of all breeds and always returned home with a positive smile of enjoyment-no matter how long the day or the travellingIf you want to speak to my oh about it e-mail him,say this as i don't show myself i just celebrate any great results we've had and fuss our cats-as you do- upon their returnYes he was at the Vcc last yrHope he behavedLol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, I know what he's saying. I love the social side of Fife shows as much as showing the cats, lol.  I will email him to see if he fancies doing a show. Do you not go to shows with him ? *


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Just been looking at your web site, your cats are lovely How come you can't show Mimi with GCCF?*


Thankyou. 
Mimi has 2 bi coloured parents so she has to be registered on the ref register as a cat of oriental apperance so can't show her!!! Ahhh welll.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, what a shame. Never mind, I hope she does well with Tica....i'm sure she will*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Yea, I know what he's saying. I love the social side of Fife shows as much as showing the cats, lol.  I will email him to see if he fancies doing a show. Do you not go to shows with him ? *


No,leave that to my oh at the mo-i get the cats/kitts to myself also someone has to keep a beedy eye on our human kids But again i agree with you in that if more people actually entered and attended Fife/Tica they'd love it from every aspect,as some people seem to be of the view that because a kitt/cat can be made up in a day or 2,that it somehow makes the title cheapYou can imagine my responseFrom the feedback i have personally heard from other people as well-these shows are imo what shows should be like-coz they're all about the many amazing cats/kitts and think if more people actually went for themselves,they'd be pleasantly surprised-maybe not for some


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Just had a read of the website (thanks for the link). The showing side does seem surprisingly like TICA, but presumably the shows aren't quite so big?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*It is different to Tica, but would take too long to explain, lol. Not sure how many cats Tica get to be honest, but we do get in excess of 120 cats*


----------

